# Another Xperiment...



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

The picture below is a knight DISC breech plug, that a fellow forum memember mailed to me. It was one of his shot out plugs, the flash hole was in terrible conditions.

I must admit I did not drill it out myself but I believe that next time - I will. I ran this down to my friend at a local machine shop and completed the work in a lathe (more precise than my drill press)










You can see the Lehigh domed vent liner installed in the BP. We also opened the size of the flash channel to the vent liner.

When I installed the vent liner i did out a touch of anti-seize on the threads and a teflon button under the bell of the vent liner. I am hoping this will slow down the possible seizing of the vent liner. Really I am not to concerned about it if it seizes I'll just throw it into some boiling water and it will come loose very easily. In the picture you can see the teflon button around the edges of the vent liner.

I made the teflon buttons by puching out a donut then cutting small buttons from the tape...










I am thinking this will be a lot less expensive.... replace the vent liner instead of the breech plug when the flash hole wears out.

I have installed it in the new 50 cal DISC Elite that arrived the other day and the plan right now is to get some shooting in tomorrow morning.

Installing the BP into the Elite with a 1/4" deep socket.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks good Mike. What do those Knight BP's cost?
Seems I saw OC say the BP for the T/C Pro Hunter was 40, 50 dollars. Yous working up a ventliner for those?
You bought another rifle? Trying to catch dave are ya?

Guess you didn't get an early season elk. Well I don't get to MM so if you posted there you did, I didn't see it.

Early doe season opened here a week ago. Friend said we will have deer hunting in some form till Jan 1st.

I just finished up extracting honey. Need to start winterizing the girls soom.

 Al


----------

